# Компьютеры, телекоммуникации, ПО... > Программирование >  Хочу научиться программировать

## Xarakiri

Хочу научиться программировать (Java, C++ или C#), может кто-то подскажет где-то можно работать бесплатно, за что в обмен тебя обучают этим навыкам? Хорошо знаю английский язык.

может кто-то может дать другие советы, как самому быстро освоить этот навык? с чего начать, где искать полезную информацию и задачи? что нужно знать для трудоустройства?

----------


## gof

Попробуйте начать отсюда:

*Топ 8 лучших ресурсов для практики программирования*

----------


## kristi007

Я бы рекомендовала начать читать книги по програмированию, смотреть ютуб, если заинтересует данная деятельность, попробовать курсы. А сходу курсы, будет безнадежно.

----------


## иринка муратова

> Я бы рекомендовала начать читать книги по програмированию, смотреть ютуб, если заинтересует данная деятельность, попробовать курсы. А сходу курсы, будет безнадежно.


 Одних книг будет мало, это 100%. Сейчас очень много онлайн курсов в сети. Я проходила курсы в школе ITEA в Киеве - https://itea.ua/courses-itea/mark-up/ это комплексная программа обучения языкам. После окончания курса школа отправила меня стажироваться в крупную айти компанию, и я в ней осталась работать с достойной заработной платой. Кстати, -40% экономия при покупке полной комплексной программы, а это довольно выгодно. Преподаватели опытные и материалы готовят с учетом подготовки студентов. Я рада, что попала именно к ним, иначе я не достигла бы то, что сейчас имею.

----------


## gof

Так есть и бесплатные курсы, в которых вы получите те же знания https://mate.academy/

----------


## N.A

> Хочу научиться программировать (Java, C++ или C#), может кто-то подскажет где-то можно работать бесплатно, за что в обмен тебя обучают этим навыкам? Хорошо знаю английский язык.
> 
> может кто-то может дать другие советы, как самому быстро освоить этот навык? с чего начать, где искать полезную информацию и задачи? что нужно знать для трудоустройства?


 на самом деле работает неплохо менторство, то-есть учите все необходимое в своем удобном для Вас режиме по заведомо определенной программе, с возможностью сапорта по всем вопросам 24/7 в режиме переписки и созвонов;  знаю что работает так http://catcoding.pro/  - ребята опытные(больше 7-8 лет опыта), человек, который основал платформу - достаточно долго проработал в области образования и в параллели до сих пор является ведущим специалистом в области IT. Можешь просто написать им и спросить совет, может что-то и предложат. Ребята очень открытые и думаю с радостью пообщаются с тобой. Лично я с ними работаю на уровне консультаций по своему проекту, очень грамотные и крутые ребята(шустро отвечают при минимуме входной информации, и что самое важное - после их рекомендаций все понятно и все работает). Удачи  :smileflag:

----------


## Romelo

програмування грамотність 21 століття

----------

